# What plant is this? (Sorry for bad pictures)



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Bottom








Top









Thank you in advance


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

they look like lily pads?
im not sure though..


----------



## jclee (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a plant I've sometimes seen called a red lotus; I'm not sure of its scientific name. I know it's listed on www.plantgeek.net, but their site seems to be down today. I've been trying to log on to no avail. I'll keep trying.

[I did find another site with the green version of the lotus posted: http://www.aquapage.eu/Plants.php?detail=297 ]


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

yep definitely a lotus. i had one of these in my tank. it died though


----------



## jclee (Jun 6, 2010)

They need VERY high light, from what I understand, and a lot of CO2.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lillipads I do believe, at least they look very very much like the lillipads we get at my cabin... Ive never had any luck with keeping them in a tank though, so good luck  (thats sincere not sarcastic)


ps: if you do have any success please pm me about your methods, I love lillipads and would love to keep them in a tank


----------

